# Oh Noah!



## smokin peachey (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 5, 2021)

Nothing wrong with Shem and Ham bringing along a smoker imo


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 5, 2021)

And a fresh supply of meat !


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 5, 2021)

But he allowed mosquitoes?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 6, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> But he allowed mosquitoes?


I think mosquitos can survive anything. I’m just glad he took 2 of every animal. Imagine if it were 2 of every plant. There would be no SMF!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Nothing wrong with Shem and Ham bringing along a smoker imo





912smoker said:


> And a fresh supply of meat !


But what about the wood?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 6, 2021)

Noah, build me an ark.

Good one peachey. 

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 6, 2021)

I would have thought bringing a smoker would be a real good idea, peachey.  Never read about them taking any food along, just the animals and people.  Taking 3 or 4 cows and pigs instead of 2, and a few extra yard birds would solve that problem, and the load would get lighter every day.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 6, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> But what about the wood?


With that many critters on board, there would be no shortage of dung.  Lay it out on the deck to dry.  Burning dung smokes like crazy.  Just not too sure what the smoked meat would taste like, though.      
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 6, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> With that many critters on board, there would be no shortage of dung.  Lay it out on the deck to dry.  Burning dung smokes like crazy.  Just not too sure what the smoked meat would taste like, though.
> Gary



The ark is made out of wood

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 6, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> The ark is made out of wood
> Chris


Ha!!  Just make sure you start removing wood at the *TOP* of the boat.
Gary


----------

